# Visa Photo Format



## TomMM

I see there is a specific electronic format that visa photos must be submitted in. For passport photos I normally go to CVS where they provide printed photos and I am stumped on how to provide the photos in the required format. Is there an app that can be used to produce the correct format? In an older thread I found reference to an app that could be used but I was unable to locate it in Apple's app store and see many passport photo apps listed.

(Sorry for the basic question but the closer I get to submitting my application the more paranoid I become about making a mistake)


----------



## expatgal

I had mine taken a AAA. They have the correct format.


----------



## InternationalGuy

TomMM said:


> I see there is a specific electronic format that visa photos must be submitted in. For passport photos I normally go to CVS where they provide printed photos and I am stumped on how to provide the photos in the required format. Is there an app that can be used to produce the correct format? In an older thread I found reference to an app that could be used but I was unable to locate it in Apple's app store and see many passport photo apps listed.
> 
> (Sorry for the basic question but the closer I get to submitting my application the more paranoid I become about making a mistake)


I used the specs listed on the website below. The picture was accepted by VFS with no issues.








Schengen Visa Photo Requirements


Schengen Visa Photo Requirements know the Photo Size and Background Color Requirements If you are applying for a Schengen visa.




www.schengenvisas.com


----------



## jweihl

We had ours taken at Rite Aid and they worked fine.


----------



## dpdapper

You can take your photos at home with this app, which I’ve used for the renewal of my carte de séjour: Home


----------



## TomMM

Thanks for information. I just scheduled my appointment with VFS and they had an option to do the photo there which I took. I will take note of these apps for future reference.


----------



## jweihl

Just to put your mind at ease, you probably won't have to worry so much about photos in the future. Getting official photos seems a lot easier (at least to me) in France. Just go to a Photomaton booth in your local supermarché or train station and get pictures that conform to EU standards. As a bonus they can be automatically sent to the government in your driving license or carte de sejour application by entering a numeric code online.


----------



## TomMM

Earlier this year I used one of those booths for my metro card which required one photo. Unfortunately the remaining photos are in my Paris apartment.


----------

